# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  Advanced board

## fvc2020

Hello


I was going to sign up for taking the test in November and find I won't be able to.  Does anyone know when the next one will be given?




Christina

----------


## Diane

Christina,

Since you're asking about the advanced test...looks like there's nobody on the board from ABO to answer right now, so I would suggest calling ABO at 800-296-1379 and inquiring as to when and where in your area it will be given next.  The entry level tests are offered in November and May only.  The advanced tests are offered at other times as well, depending on the enrollment.

Diane

----------


## Lee Prewitt

Christina,


I do know that the Advance test is offered when ABO does the National Testing in Nov and May.  All other times, they need a minimum number of people to administer it.  Email Kara Burgess at ABO kburgess@abo-ncle.org She can give you all the info you need.

----------

